# Not-Halt Wirkkreise (Anlage über mehrere Hallen)



## Hugo313 (27 September 2022)

Hallo. 
Wir erstellen große Fördertechnikanlagen. In diesem Problemfall, über ein zweistöckiges Gebäude, dass durch einen festen Hallenboden getrennt ist.
Es gibt mehrere Durchbrüche, in denne die obere und untere Fördertechnik 'durchäuft', also verbunden ist.
Das Not-Halt Konzept ist in einen oberen und unteren Bereich getrennt (also unten schaltet nur unten ab, oben nur oben), wobei die "überschneidende" Fördertechnik (die durch die Durchbrüche läuft) in beiden Fällen abgeschalten wird.
Es ist nicht möglich von einem Bereich in den anderen einzusehen, geschweige denn, durch den Lärm einen Hilferuf zu hören.
Dennoch verlangt ein Sicherheitsexperte, dass beide Bereiche gemeinsam abgeschalten werden müssen, was die Bedienfreundlichkeit und die Verfügbarkeit der Produktion zu sehr einschneiden würde. Auch der Kunde möchte diese Zusammenführung des oberen und unteren Not-Halt Kreis nicht.

In welcher Norm ist denn solch ein Thema beschrieben?
Oder was habt ihr für Erfahrungen damit?

Vielen Dank für hilfreiche Impulse


----------



## Elektriko (27 September 2022)

Mit der Info, dass du schreibst, sehe ich auch kein Grund es zu machen. Welcher Grund hat den Experte gegeben?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 September 2022)

Wir haben es genauso gemacht wie du beschrieben hast und es wurde auch so abgenommen. Ich wüsste auch nicht was dagegen spricht.

Lass es dir genau von dem „Experten“ begründen


----------



## Hugo313 (27 September 2022)

Er beruft sich auf die Maschinenrichtlinien 2006/42/EG, ohne weiter Angaben von Gründen.
Aber wie es bei "Experten" so ist, müssen wohl wir beweisen, dass es zulässig ist... nur wie?


----------



## JesperMP (27 September 2022)

Klar kann Risiken von eine Etage nach eine andere durchreichen. Besonders die Risiko das schwehre Teile oder Material von eine Etage in die andere fällt.
In den Fall muss ein Not-Halt in die untere Ebene die zuliefender Förderbänder in die obere Ebene stoppen.
Mache ein Risikobeurteilung. Sämtliche Risiken müssen ins Betracht genommen werden.


Hugo313 schrieb:


> Es ist nicht möglich von einem Bereich in den anderen einzusehen, geschweige denn, durch den Lärm einen Hilferuf zu hören.


Das macht es nur wichtiger dass ein Not-Halt stoppt alle die Maschinen die ein Risiko verursacht. Egal ob diese Maschinen sichtbar sind oder nicht.

Ein Not-Halt deckt die Risiken innerhalb von eine Zone. Die Zone kann bis 10 m weck von Not-Halt sein. Dass die Risiken verursacht werden von Maschinen die nicht sichtbar in die Zone bzw. das Not-Halt ist egal.

Wir machen es so dass nur die Maschinen die beide Zonen beeinflusst von die Not-Halt in beide Zonen gestoppt werden. Also nicht sämtliche Maschinen in beide Zonen.


----------



## Hugo313 (27 September 2022)

Das klingt plausibel.
Aber ist das auch in irgendeiner Norm festgeschrieben oder definiert?


----------



## JesperMP (27 September 2022)

MrL, Annex 1, 1.3.8.1 'Moving parts involved in the process'.

Aber egal welche Norm, du weis es gibt ein Risiko. Dann musst du es beseitigen.
Soll in die Risikobeurteilung beschrieben werden.

N.B. Wegen die Beschleunigung von die Schwehrkraft, dann ist es absolut ein nicht-trivielle Risiko.
Je höher desto gefährlicher.
Es hängt ab von was wird transportiert.

N.B. eine weitere Risiko wäre staubiges Material. Nicht so gefährlich wie fallender schwehre Teile, aber genug dass es mit die Not-Halt gedeckt werden soll.


----------



## Elektriko (27 September 2022)

Gibt es eine RBU? Was kann passieren, wenn jemand den Nothalt in der ersten Etage betätigt? Könnte eine Gefahr in der zweiten Etage auftreten? (und umgekehrt)


----------



## Tommi (27 September 2022)

Hallo,

ich wäre geneigt, es so zu machen, wie Du es vorhast. Das heißt aber, dass ich den "Sicherheitsexperten"
als "arroganten Theoretiker" ansehen würde.
Er soll doch mal seine Beweggründe darlegen, vielleicht hat er ja schon mal große Unfälle mit vielen
Verletzten miterlebt.
Laut Anhang 1 MRL und DIN EN ISO 13850 musst Du eine Risikobeurteilung zum Thema machen.
Alles was sichtbar ist, muss abgeschaltet werden oder einzelne Abschaltbereiche müssen eindeutig
zu erkennen sein.
Geht es bei dem Not-Halt nur um Abschalten von Antrieben, oder hat es auch etwas mit Brandschutz zu tun?


----------



## Hugo313 (27 September 2022)

Es gibt eine RBU, aber der Experte wird sich wohl nur von Normen überzeugen lassen :-/
Eine direkte Gefahr geht nicht davon aus, wenn das jeweils andere Stockwerk abgeschalten wird. aber es führt zu ungeliebten Anlagenstillständen.
Ich sehe dann eher die Gefahr, dass, wenn es zu häufig auftritt, die Mitarbeiter veruchen werden sich selbst 'Abhilfe' zu verschaffen.


----------



## JesperMP (27 September 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> ich wäre geneigt, es so zu machen, wie Du es vorhast. Das heißt aber, dass ich den "Sicherheitsexperten"
> als "arroganten Theoretiker" ansehen würde.


Bist du verrückt ???
Sagst du jemand dass er soll die Hinweise von eine Sicherheitseksperte ignorieren ?



Hugo313 schrieb:


> [..] was die Bedienfreundlichkeit und die Verfügbarkeit der Produktion zu sehr einschneiden würde.
> Auch der Kunde möchte diese Zusammenführung des oberen und unteren Not-Halt Kreis nicht.


Dies ist für die Sicherheit von geringen Bedeutung.
Aber überleg mal wie 'vorhersehbaren Missbrauch' vermeidet werden kann. Vorhersehbaren missbrauch wäre z.B. wenn jemand ein Not-Halt überbrückt weil es sonnst die Produktion stören wurde, und jemand verwendet das Not-Halt wenn kein Notfall gibts, z.B. weil man will eine Pause haben will.


----------



## Hugo313 (27 September 2022)

Der Not-Halt dient alleinig zum Abschalten der Antriebe.


----------



## Hugo313 (27 September 2022)

Viele dank nochmal für all eure Meinungen und Impulse.
Keinesfalls werden wir die Vorgaben des Sicherheitsexperten ignorieren, schon deshalb nicht, weil durch die Zulassung (und Sicherheit) gefährdet ist.

Ich kehre nochmal zu meiner eigentlichen Frage zurück:
Weis jemand etwas dazu in den Normen nachzulesen?


----------



## JesperMP (27 September 2022)

Hugo313 schrieb:


> Der Not-Halt dient alleinig zum Abschalten der Antriebe


Ein Not-Halt hat nicht den Zweck antriebe zu stoppen.
Ein Not-Halt müssen die Risiken innerhalb von Eine Zone mindern. Und wenn das fordert das Antribe gestoppt werden, dann gut. Aber es sind die Risiko-Zonen die von Not-Halt Sichtbar sind, nicht die Antriebe.

edit: Ein Beispiel, wenn eine Hydraulikzylinder von Ein Hydraulikpumpe angesteuert wird, aber die Pumpe nicht sichtbar ist von wo es ein Quetschgefahr gibts, soll die Hydraulikpumpe von den Not-Halt nicht gestoppt werden ?


----------



## rlw (27 September 2022)

Hugo313 schrieb:


> Viele dank nochmal für all eure Meinungen und Impulse.
> Keinesfalls werden wir die Vorgaben des Sicherheitsexperten ignorieren, schon deshalb nicht, weil durch die Zulassung (und Sicherheit) gefährdet ist.
> 
> Ich kehre nochmal zu meiner eigentlichen Frage zurück:
> Weis jemand etwas dazu in den Normen nachzulesen?


Wenn der "Sicherheitsexperte" wirklich ein Experte ist, dann kann und muss er seine Forderung begründen und die Fundstellen
in den Normen und Richtlinien aufzeigen die das verlangen.
Mit "will ich aber so"  ist es da nicht getan.


----------



## JesperMP (27 September 2022)

rlw schrieb:


> Wenn der "Sicherheitsexperte" wirklich ein Experte ist, dann kann und muss er seine Forderung begründen und die Fundstellen
> iun den Normen und Richtlinien aufzeigen die das verlangen.


Das muss er können. Aber sei gewarnt dass er lasst sich dafür bezahlen.
Es ist hier ins Spiel Moving parts involved in the process, wie Risiken gemindert werden, wie Safety Zonen eingerichtet werden soll, wie Not-Halt funktionieren muss, und vielleicht auch Sammlung von Maschinen.
Wenn man bittet ein Sicherheitseksperte etwas zu erklären, dann haltet er sich entweder in generellen Thermen, oder er wird sehr spezifik. In den letzten Fall kostet es. Eine Frage = 1 Tag Arbeit zu Konsulentpreisen.
Und, eine Sicherheitseksperte gibt im Normalfall nur Hinweise. Er sagt nie so muss es sein. Er wird nie die eigentliche Verantwortlichkeit übernehmen. Es sei denn, man beauftragt eine komplette Sicherheitskonstruktion, und das kostet !


----------



## rlw (27 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Das muss er können. Aber sei gewarnt dass er lasst sich dafür bezahlen.


Klar, aber der hat ja seine Nase nicht von sich aus ins Projekt gesteckt sondern wurde sicher von der eigenen Firma oder vom Kunden
bestellt. Also kostet es . Und wenn es kostet will ich auch Ergebnisse.


----------



## JesperMP (27 September 2022)

Hugo313 schrieb:


> Eine direkte Gefahr geht nicht davon aus, wenn das jeweils andere Stockwerk abgeschalten wird [..]


Kannst du erwähne  was wird transportiert ?



Hugo313 schrieb:


> [..] aber es führt zu ungeliebten Anlagenstillständen.


Haben Ihr oft Unfälle ? Ein Not-Halt soll nicht unnötig betätigt werden.



Hugo313 schrieb:


> Ich sehe dann eher die Gefahr, dass, wenn es zu häufig auftritt, die Mitarbeiter veruchen werden sich selbst 'Abhilfe' zu verschaffen.


Siehe mein Hinweis zu 'vorhersehbare Missbrauch'.
Noch ein Hinweis: Dokumentation und wiederkehrender Prüfung von die Sicherheitsfunktion.


----------



## Tommi (27 September 2022)

Hugo313 schrieb:


> Er beruft sich auf die Maschinenrichtlinien 2006/42/EG, ohne weiter Angaben von Gründen.
> Aber wie es bei "Experten" so ist, müssen wohl wir beweisen, dass es zulässig ist... nur wie?


Was ist denn das eigentlich für ein "Experte"? TÜV, BG, privat???


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 September 2022)

Du sprachst von Förderanlagen die durch einen "Aufzug" (darf man ja nicht sagen, bei uns heißen die Senkrechtförderer) die Ebene wechseln. Der "Aufzug" wird von beiden Ebenen über Not-Halt gestoppt. Soweit ist das für mich völlig in Ordnung. 

Ich würde mich jetzt höchstens noch drauf einlassen das Förderelement vor bzw. hinter dem "Aufzug" mit abzuschalten. Wenn der "Aufzug" steht ist das sowieso unnütz .


----------



## JesperMP (27 September 2022)

Bei uns heist es ein Elevator.


Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich würde mich jetzt höchstens noch drauf einlassen das Förderelement vor bzw. hinter dem "Aufzug" mit abzuschalten. Wenn der "Aufzug" steht ist das sowieso unnütz


Mann muss ins Betracht nehmen ob das Material der in die Aufzug reingeladen wird eine Bewegung von den Aufzug verursachen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (27 September 2022)

Wir haben bei einer Fördertechnik sehr oft verschiedene Sicherheitskreise.
Es muss erkennbar sein, auf welchen Bereich der Not-Halt wirkt.
Senkrechtförderer sind da ein Thema. Teilweise gibt es da eigene Kreise dafür oder wirken beide Not-Halt-Kreise darauf.
Es muss halt einfach erkennbar sein. 
Die Diskussion mit dem "Gesamt-Not-Halt" hatten wir auch schon mit einem "Experten".
Wir haben damals auch wie Jesper argumentiert und Funktionsgruppen definiert. Trennung eben durch Gebäude oder eigenständige Maschinen in der Linie. Nur weil es eine gemeinsame Steuerung und Zuleitung gibt, heisst es noch lange nicht, dass ich alles auf einmal stillsetzen muss.


----------



## Elektriko (27 September 2022)

Hugo313 schrieb:


> Weis jemand etwas dazu in den Normen nachzulesen?



Was möchtest Du in einer Norm finden? 

Maschinen müssen sicher (wie möglich) sein. Wenn den Nothalt von unten keine Gefahr oben wirkt, sehe ich (bis jetzt) kein Grund alles zu stoppen (und umgekehrt)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (27 September 2022)

Problematisch stelle ich mir nicht das NOT-AUS auslösen vor sondern eher den Wiederanlauf.


----------



## s_kraut (27 September 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Problematisch stelle ich mir nicht das NOT-AUS auslösen vor sondern eher den Wiederanlauf.


Sehe ich auch so und da gibt es die naheliegende Empfehlung, dass die Gefahrenstelle von der Bedienstelle aus einsehbar sein soll.

Wenn von der Bedienstelle aus nicht alle Gefahrenbereiche einsehbar sind, dann wird empfohlen dass die Gefahrenbereiche Schritt für Schritt von Bedienstellen aus freigegeben werden sollen.


----------



## stevenn (28 September 2022)

vielleicht kennt euer "Experte" die "neue" EN 13850 nicht, in der Wirkungsbereiche von Not-Halt erlaubt sind?
vielleicht meint er, dass alle Not-Halt-Taster auch alles abschalten müssen, weil man nicht unterteilen darf (was aber falsch ist).
Er soll begründen, warum alles abgeschaltet werden soll! Nur die Aussage "wegen Maschinenrichtlinie" würde bei mir erhebliche Zweifel wecken, ob es wirklich ein Experte ist!
vielleicht sieht er aber auch eine Gefahr, die du übersehen hast. deswegen soll er es mal genauer begründen


----------



## Blockmove (28 September 2022)

stevenn schrieb:


> vielleicht kennt euer "Experte" die "neue" EN 13850 nicht, in der Wirkungsbereiche von Not-Halt erlaubt sind?
> vielleicht meint er, dass alle Not-Halt-Taster auch alles abschalten müssen, weil man nicht unterteilen darf (was aber falsch ist).
> Er soll begründen, warum alles abgeschaltet werden soll! Nur die Aussage "wegen Maschinenrichtlinie" würde bei mir erhebliche Zweifel wecken, ob es wirklich ein Experte ist!
> vielleicht sieht er aber auch eine Gefahr, die du übersehen hast. deswegen soll er es mal genauer begründen


Mit „neu“ meinst du 2016?   
Das Unterteilen von Maschinen und Anlagen in eigenständige Funktionsgruppen war auch schon vorher ganz normale Praxis. Gerade im Bereich Fördertechnik ist es eigentlich Standard.
Um mal den Experte etwas in Schutz zu nehmen:
Die Bereiche müssen natürlich auch dokumentiert sein.
Eine Abschaltmatrix ist da nicht verkehrt.


----------



## JesperMP (28 September 2022)

Hugo313 schrieb:


> Es gibt eine RBU, [..]


Wer ist verantwortlich von diese Risikobeurteilung ?
Was ist deine Rolle ?
Warum ist der Eksperte da ?


----------



## stevenn (28 September 2022)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Mit „neu“ meinst du 2016?


genau deswegen in "..." . mit dieser "neuen" Version war die Unterteilung einfacher definiert.


----------



## marscho (28 September 2022)

Grundsätzlich wurde das relevante hier ja schon beschrieben: Sofern die Risikobeurteilung das entsprechend sauber betrachtet und die sonstige Dokumentation sowie die vorliegenden Gegebenheiten dazu passen, ist das durchaus gängige Praxis.

Ich würde den externen Prüfer mal fragen, welche konkreten Probleme zur Umsetzung denn gesehen werden. Dabei auf _EN ISO 13850:2016-05, 4.1.2_ verweisen. Dann sollte er schon eine Aussage dazu geben können, was denn nun konkrete Probleme sind.

Weitere Ressourcen (die Norm steht im Zweifelsfall natürlich darüber, darauf sei hingewiesen):

Informationsschrift "Not-Halt- und Not-Aus-Einrichtungen" der BGRCI in der Ausgabe vom 22.04.2022, insbesondere die Seiten 7/8.
Merkblatt T008 ("Blatt" mit 111 Seiten  , vom September 2016) der BGRCI, insbesondere Seiten 40/41. Hier wird auch auf den oben genannten Punkt der 13850 verwiesen.
*Anmerkung:* Interessant ist hier übrigens auch folgendes Zitat (keine Normengrundlage, sehe ich aber je nach Anwendung durchaus als plausibel an):
_Bei einer Gesamtheit von Maschinen sollte der Not-Halt soweit wie möglich alle Teilmaschinen stillsetzen. Wenn hiermit jedoch große produktionstechnische Nachteile verbunden sind (z. B. erhebliche Materialverluste) oder in anderen Maschinen zusätzliche Gefährdungen entstehen können, ist es zulässig den Wirkungsbereich aufzuteilen. Dadurch kann insgesamt eine Erhöhung der Sicherheit erreicht werden, da die Schwelle für das Auslösen des Not-Halts verringert wird._

Referenz: https://www.bgrci.de/fachwissen-portal/themenspektrum/maschinensicherheit

EDIT: Eine Bemängelung ohne Angabe einer normativen Grundlage (oder - sofern nicht verfügbar - von mir aus auch einer anderen, belastbaren Quelle) zeugt für mich übrigens von schlechtem Stil, wenn es um Beratungen geht. Spätestens bei konkreter Nachfrage sollte man dann mehr als die MRL bringen können.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (29 September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

hmm, also jemandem jetzt seine Expertise über die Ferne abzusprechen wäre anmaßend, sehe das aber genauso!
Der (ich nenne ihn mal Berater) beruft sich *nur *auf die Maschinenrichtlinie. Das ist ein bisschen wenig, denn dort werden ja grob erst mal nur Begriffe geklärt und dass man eine Risikobeurteilung machen muss etc. Man hangelt sich dann per Verweis auf die EN12100 und kommt über die 13849-1 vielleicht mal zur 13850. Jemand der da top fit ist und diese Änderung der Maschine veranlasst, müsste doch sofort einen Verweis auf die entsprechende Norm geben können. Der einfache Verweis auf die Masch. Richtlinie reicht hier nicht, da würde ich nachhaken. Schlussendlich ist es doch so:
Was die *einzelne* Maschine angeht ist einzig und allein der Hersteller verantwortlich. Sicherheit ist kein Wunschkonzert. Hier kann nicht einfach einer herkommen und sich was nettes wünschen (passiert allerdings in der Praxis häufig so). Der Maschinenhersteller bewertet die Risiken und trifft entsprechende Maßnahmen. Er ganz allein entscheidet, wann er konform den Richtlinien ist und sein CE anbringt! Er muss auch nicht im Vorfeld zwangsläufig seine Berechnungen etc. offenlegen.
Nun ist die Frage, ist das eine Verkettung von Anlagen? Ist euer Teil der Anlage in einen vorhandenen Teil eingebaut? Also gibt es statt CE nur eine Einbauerklärung? Falls *der Betreiber* eure Maschine in *seinen *Prozess integriert oder mehrere Maschinen kombiniert, dann ist er meines Wissens selbst für das CE der Gesamtanlage zuständig und muss meine ich auch eine Risikobeurteilung durchführen. Das alles ist für uns aus der Ferne so nicht zu klären und daher unmöglich seriös zu beantworten. 

Ich sehe das so wie marscho mit dem Verweis auf T008. Hier ist ein für mich entscheidender Punkt:
*Es darf keine Hemmschwelle geben eine Not-Halt Einrichtung zu drücken*!! Im Falle einer verketteten Maschine über mehrere Etagen, wo ein Not-Halt eine komplette Produktion lahmlegt, ist die Hemmschwelle bei den Bedienern viel viel größer (Keiner will der Buhmann sein, der den bösen Knopf gedrückt hat). Somit kommt der Bediener schon ins grübeln...drück ich oder drück ich nicht. Alleine um das zu verhindern würde ich die Anlagenteile strickt trennen. Das ist meines Erachtens ein fundamentaler Punkt!
Ich stelle mir ein klassisches Szenario in der Produktion vor: Hier sind oft Geräuschkulissen wie im Zoo oder Zirkus. Mitarbeiter auf Schicht grölen sich spät in der Nacht witzige Wortfetzen zu und erfreuen sich des langen Schalls in der Halle. Ob hier noch jemand einen Hilfeschrei von einem Brunftschrei unterscheiden kann wage ich zu bezweifeln. Wer nicht an die Wall of Fame derer will, die die Produktion komplett unterbrochen und somit eine Schicht versaut haben, der duckt sich besser weg und denkt sich: Wenn was ist wird schon ein anderer den Not-Halt drücken. 

Per Definition ist ein Not-Halt ja eine Einrichtung, welche in *unmittelbar erreichbarer Nähe* zu einem Anlagenteil ist und im Zweifel unmissverständlich und *ohne lange Überlegung von jedem ausgelöst werden kann*, der eine Gefahrensituation *an diesem Teil* erkennt. Was bringt mir aber ein Not-Halt, der auch weit entfernte Anlagenteile lahmlegt? Wenn der Hersteller der Maschine hier keinen Grund sieht, muss er das auch nicht zwangsläufig umsetzen.
Es kommt außerdem auf den Prozess und alles drum herum an. Entsteht durch das "globale Not-Halt" vielleicht sogar ein zusätzliches Risiko? Steht die Umsetzung überhaupt in irgendeiner Verhältnismäßigkeit zum Nutzen? Falls der Hersteller hier einen unnötigen Eingriff in die Produktion sieht aber praktisch keinen Mehrwert *alles *abzuschalten, dann muss er das meines Wissens auch nicht tun. 


VG Alex


----------



## JesperMP (29 September 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Was bringt mir aber ein Not-Halt, der auch weit entfernte Anlagenteile lahmlegt?


Dass die Gefahr der den Not-Halt deckt gestoppt wird, wenn die Gefahr eine entfernte Verursacher hat.

Ich denke hier reden wir nicht um alles ausgeschaltet werden soll ('globale Not-Halt'), sondern um das Wirk-Bereich (also was gestoppt wird, nicht welchen Gefahrenstelle gedeckt wird) auch Etagen überschreiten kann.

Meine Erfahrung ist dass oft wird zu wenig gestoppt. Jeder Maschine hat seine eigene Not-Halt und wird darüber gestoppt, aber förderer die schwehre Teile in die Maschine laden werden nicht gestoppt. Das ist genau ein Thema bei zusammengebaute Anlagen.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (29 September 2022)

Es mag Anwendungen geben bei denen Maschinen in weiter Entfernung gestoppt werden müssen, um eine unmittelbare Gefahr für Menschen in der Nähe abzuwenden. Dieses Risiko wurde dann aber explizit adressiert und umgesetzt. Hier gibt es nicht die eine Norm die sagt dass man es so machen muss. (Ausnahme: Es gibt eine Typ C Norm für diesen Typ Maschine, wo das eindeutig definiert wurde mit dem Not-Halt)
Sonst steht und fällt alles mit der Risikobeurteilung des Herstellers.

Ein wichtiger Punkt der oft vergessen wird ist: Der Not-Halt hat die Funktion einen *Menschen *in einer Gefahrensituation zu schützen. Not-Halt und jede andere Sicherheitsfunktion sind nie Bestandteil zum Schutz der Maschine oder des Prozesses solange keine Gefahr für den Menschen besteht. 
Viele glauben, weil es ja nun auch so praktiziert ist, dass ein Not-Halt/Aus nur zügig den Prozess stoppt, damit nix kaputt geht. Das ist auch völlig in Ordnung wenn der NH dazu "zweckentfremdet" wird. Fakt ist aber: Ein Not-Halt an einer bestimmten Stelle wurde durch Risikobewertung festgelegt und genau dort platziert. 

Ein weiterer Punkt kann sein, dass es in verschiedenen Kreisen unterschiedliche Anforderungen an den PLr gibt. Ist doch möglich, dass es in der 1. Etage an Maschinenteilen Einrichtungen gibt dir nur PLb oder c erreichen müssen, während in der 2. Etage ein Kreis PLe erreichen muss. Wir hätten dann zwei völlig unterschiedliche Kategorien und möglicherweise unterschiedliche Aufbauten der Schaltung. Wenn man die jetzt zusammenlegen will, dann reicht es nicht ein paar mehr Schalter einzubauen. Dann muss das PL nach dem höchsten PLr gehen und das bedeutet im Zweifel andere Kreise mit höherem PL auszustatten. Eine Frage des Geldes. Dafür sollte es schon gute Argumente geben wie ich finde. 

Meine Frage an den Experten wäre als Hersteller/Maschinenbauer/Inbetriebnehmer:
1. Welches Risiko sieht der Experte denn genau und an welchem expliziten Anlagenteil ?
2. Wie hoch würde er das Risiko denn bewerten?
3. Würde die Gefahr die an einem Ende des Gebäudes entsteht denn gemindert, nur weil am anderen Ende ein Not-Halt die gesamte Maschine stoppt?

Soll die globale Verkettung der Not-Halt Einrichtungen gemacht werden, weil ein Bediener im Keller des Gebäudes, durch Drücken des Not-Halts, eine andere Person auf dem Dachboden das Leben retten will?
Fakt ist, falls es irgendeinen triftigen Grund gibt das so umzusetzen, dann OK. Falls der Hersteller hier keinen Sinn und keine Gefahr sieht dann lässt er es. 
Wenn ich Hugo soweit richtig verstanden habe, dann scheint es keine greifbare Gefahr aus der Ferne zu geben. Es klang nach einem unbegründeten Wunsch einfach mal alle Not-Halt zusammenzulegen, oder?

Es würde mich freuen, wenn uns Hugo noch berichten würde, falls sich der Berater dazu äußert. Wer weiß, vielleicht lernen wir was dazu


----------



## Blockmove (29 September 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Viele glauben, weil es ja nun auch so praktiziert ist, dass ein Not-Halt/Aus nur zügig den Prozess stoppt, damit nix kaputt geht.


Wir mussten den Verantwortlichen in unserer Fertigung auch schon erklären, dass bei einem Not-Halt auch Werkstücke und Anlage beschädigt werden dürfen. Personensicherheit vor Maschinenschutz. Was haben die Spezialisten anschliessend gemacht: Über alle Not-Halt haben sie Abdeckungen montieren lassen. Dass daraufhin die Anlage vom Sicherheitsingenieur stillgelegt wurde, fanden sie auch nicht lustig.
Daraufhin hat man sich mal mit allen Beteiligten hingesetzt und ein sinnvolles Konzept erstellt und einige Not-Halt durch Reissleinen ersetzt.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

Ja so kann es gehen. Habe ich aber auch schon erlebt. Die Diskussion mit der Haube über dem Not-Halt ist auch nicht taufrisch.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Dass die Gefahr der den Not-Halt deckt gestoppt wird, wenn die Gefahr eine entfernte Verursacher hat.
> 
> Ich denke hier reden wir nicht um alles ausgeschaltet werden soll ('globale Not-Halt'), sondern um das Wirk-Bereich (also was gestoppt wird, nicht welchen Gefahrenstelle gedeckt wird) auch Etagen überschreiten kann.
> 
> Meine Erfahrung ist dass oft wird zu wenig gestoppt. Jeder Maschine hat seine eigene Not-Halt und wird darüber gestoppt, aber förderer die schwehre Teile in die Maschine laden werden nicht gestoppt. Das ist genau ein Thema bei zusammengebaute Anlagen.


Ich muss hier nochmal nachlegen, weil ich nicht sicher bin, ob hier nicht auch verwechselt wird, dass der Not-Halt zum Personenschutz ist. Vielleicht fehlt mir gerade die Phantasie aber gibt es denn eine Maschine bzw. eine Anlage, die eine derartige Größe hat und wo ich mit einem Not-Halt einen Maschinenteil, der hunderte Meter weit weg ist anhalten muss, um eine Gefahr direkt vor Ort zu mindern?
Wenn ich nicht den gesamten Gefahrenbereich der kompletten Anlage überblicken kann wie zB. bei einer langen Förderstrecke, dann trenne ich doch konstruktiv diese Teile so, dass einzelne Module autark fahren können sowie im Verbund und sich somit auch einzelne Teile stoppen lassen. 
Naja vielleicht hat jemand ein gutes Beispiel aus der Praxis?

Um eines zu nennen, was ich aus dem Öl und Gas Bereich auf Bohrplattformen kenne: Hier gibt es zwei Not-Halt (Knöpfe) direkt nebeneinander am Kontrollstand des Bedieners. (Der Bediener ist in diesem Fall einer der erfahrensten Männer an Bord). Er kann hier entscheiden, ob er einzelne Maschinen im unmittelbaren Umfeld lokal abschaltet oder entferntes Equipment, was aber ebenfalls für den Bohrprozess wichtig ist. Alleine die Tatsache, dass diese zwei gleichen Knöpfe direkt nebeneinander sind ist ein schwieriger Umstand. Einerseits kann der das sichtbare Equipment direkt stoppen. Wenn die Kollegen auf dem Drillfloor unter der tonnenschweren Last stehen und etwas läuft schief, drückt er das eine Knöpfchen. Andererseits ist der andere Not-Halt zum Abschalten von Equipment weit unter Deck, um den Prozess zu stoppen. Man kann sich vorstellen, dass das für Diskussionen sorgt.


----------



## JesperMP (30 September 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Ich muss hier nochmal nachlegen, weil ich nicht sicher bin, ob hier nicht auch verwechselt wird, dass der Not-Halt zum Personenschutz ist.


Ich gehe davon aus dass diese Forum handelt um 'Maschinensicherheit', welche bedeutet den Personenschutz gegen Gefahren verursacht von Maschinen.



SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Vielleicht fehlt mir gerade die Phantasie aber gibt es denn eine Maschine bzw. eine Anlage, die eine derartige Größe hat und wo ich mit einem Not-Halt einen Maschinenteil, der hunderte Meter weit weg ist anhalten muss, um eine Gefahr direkt vor Ort zu mindern?


1. Es gibt viele Anlagen und Maschinen die sehr aufgedehnt sind. Wir haben Maschinen die mehr als 100 m sind. Und wir haben Förderbänder die mehrere hundert m sein kann. Und mechanische Kräfte kann in zig Weisen von einen Maschinenteil auf eine andere übergeben werden.
Und wenn eine Anlage in die höhe funktioniert (wie in diesen Thema) dann ist eine typische Risikoverursacher die potentielle Energie, von die Maschine selber oder von das geförderte oder aufgelagerte Material.
2. Das Thema hier ist NICHT dass eine Anlage sehr gross ist, sondern dass es zwischen Etagen durchreicht, und so dass die Anlagenteile auf eine Etage auf die andere nicht sichtbar ist.
edit: Indirekt kommt es davon, dass der TS nicht den ganzen Anlage stoppen will, weil es sehr gross ist.



SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht den gesamten Gefahrenbereich der kompletten Anlage überblicken kann wie zB. bei einer langen Förderstrecke, dann trenne ich doch konstruktiv diese Teile so, dass einzelne Module autark fahren können sowie im Verbund und sich somit auch einzelne Teile stoppen lassen.


Wie mehrmals schon erwähnt, eine Anlage in kleinere funktionelle Teile zu trennen, ist Gang und Gänge. Bei dieser Teilanlagen kann es aber bei die Übergänge passieren dass ein Gefahr in ein Teilanlage von die andere Teilanlage verursacht wird. Dies muss auch von die Risikobeurteilung ins Betracht genommen werden, und wenn ein Not-Halt den Gefahrenstelle deckt, dann muss es sämtliche Gefahrenverursacher für diese Stelle stoppen.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

Hi Jesper, 

vollkommen ok und richtig. Aber Hugo hat doch genau beschrieben, dass es *nicht *um die Schnittstellen alleine geht, da diese ja in *beiden *Fällen abgeschaltet werden, sondern um das Abschalten des 1. Teils gleichzeitig mit dem 3. und umgekehrt. Ich schalte also einen völlig unsichtbaren Bereich mit ab, bei dem ich gar nicht in der Lage bin eine Gefahr zu erkennen. 
Wenn unten einer Not-Halt drückt, dann stoppt heute schon die untere Anlage UND der Schnittpunkt der beiden (Aufzug), nicht aber der obere Teil. Rein funktionell wird das bestimmt durch die Steuerung berücksichtigt, wenn der Lift steht. Dann würden auch Teile der oberen Anlage entsprechend pausieren. Das ist aber rein funktionell und hat nicht unbedingt sicherheitsrelevante Aspekte. 
Ich persönlich sehe hier einfach noch kein Argument, pauschal *alles* abzuschalten. Wenn es gute Gründe gibt, die weder der Fachmann/Inbetriebnehmer vor Ort noch der Kunde sieht, dann sollte der Sicherheitsexperte doch da mal etwas genauer werden. Vielleicht werden wir ja noch erleuchtet. 
Dass es Anlagen geben mag auf die das zutreffend ist, würde mir als Argument nicht reichen.


----------



## JesperMP (30 September 2022)

Wenn ich 'Schnittstelle' sage, meine ich alle die Anlagenteile die bei den Übergang relevant sind.
Wenn die Risikobeurteilung stellt fest dass kein Gefahr entstehen kann, z.b. von unten nach oben, ja dann braucht man nicht die unterste stoppen wenn ein Not-Halt oben gedruckt wird.



SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe hier einfach noch kein Argument, pauschal *alles* abzuschalten.


Sagen wir ja allen.
Nur Hugo hat diesen Diskussion gestartet weil er sagt dass der Sicherheitseksperte behauptet hat dass beide Bereiche gestoppt werden muss.
Ich vermute aber dass der Sicherheitseksperte genau dass gesagt hat was wir auch sagen.



SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Ich schalte also einen völlig unsichtbaren Bereich mit ab, bei dem ich gar nicht in der Lage bin eine Gefahr zu erkennen.


Wenn das was abgeschaltet wird, von das Not-Halt unsichtbar ist, ist irrelevant.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Wenn ich 'Schnittstelle' sage, meine ich alle die Anlagenteile die bei den Übergang relevant sind.
> Wenn die Risikobeurteilung stellt fest dass kein Gefahr entstehen kann, z.b. von unten nach oben, ja dann braucht man nicht die unterste stoppen wenn ein Not-Halt oben gedruckt wird.


dann sind wir uns einig. Die meine ich auch.


JesperMP schrieb:


> Sagen wir ja allen.
> Nur Hugo hat diesen Diskussion gestartet weil er sagt dass der Sicherheitseksperte behauptet hat dass beide Bereiche gestoppt werden muss.
> Ich vermute aber dass der Sicherheitseksperte genau dass gesagt hat was wir auch sagen.


Du vermutest also ein Missverständnis?

Warten wir es ab, vielleicht meldet sich Hugo nochmal


----------



## JesperMP (30 September 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Du vermutest also ein Missverständnis?


Ja. Kann sein dass der Sicherheitseksperte sich schlecht ausgedruckt hat, oder er ist unter Zeitdruck und will nicht fragen müntlich beantworten. Man kan sich vieles vorstellen. 
Bin aber recht sicher es muss ein Gefahr geben der sich über Etagen verursacht ist, sonnst wurde das Thema nicht entstehen.


----------



## SPSAlex83 (30 September 2022)

Nun, wir sind alle nicht unfehlbar. Aber ich glaube wir sind uns alle einig, dass es etwas merkwürdig ist, dass hier einfach nur auf die Masch. Richtlinie verwiesen wird. Das Thema Not-Halt ist so komplex, dass es in der Masch. Richtlinie überhaupt nicht annähernd geklärt ist. Im Gegenteil, grob sagt die Richtlinie: "_Da gibt es sowas wie Not-Halt! Lies dich mal ein!" _
Wenn man sich dann damit beschäftigt findet man unzähliges Material darüber und zig Fallstricke. (Siehe den Link zu Dokument T008 von marscho)
Für alles gibt es wiederum Ausnahmen und Sonderregeln. Wenn mir also heute einer sagt: "_Das muss so und so...", _dann erwarte ich, dass der Experte lossprudelt mit Argumenten und Beispielen aus der gängigen Praxis und somit begründet, warum er dieser Meinung ist. 
Es kann natürlich sein, dass er seinem Gegenüber gar nicht zutraut sich auf diesem Niveau zu unterhalten oder ist derart überheblich, dass man sein Gegenüber unwissend lassen möchte.. Meine Art wäre das nicht.


----------



## rlw (30 September 2022)

SPSAlex83 schrieb:


> Für alles gibt es wiederum Ausnahmen und Sonderregeln. Wenn mir also heute einer sagt: "_Das muss so und so...", _dann erwarte ich, dass der Experte lossprudelt mit Argumenten und Beispielen aus der gängigen Praxis und somit begründet, warum er dieser Meinung ist.


Genau so sollte es sein.


----------

